# I want to draw your sonas! [CLOSED for now]



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

So, I'm trying to get better at art and I've seen other threads like this so I'll give it a try. I would lower your expectations because I'm not even going to use a base. Freestyle, baby!
Anyways, my art style is kinda of realistic and feral but I will try other styles!

Just tell me:

-Your sona's species
-Their name
-Their pronouns
-Their gender
-Any special requests you have (Art style, pose, etc)
And photos for reference are always helpful lol.


_You can still reply but I've got to catch up! It will be open again soon._


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 20, 2021)

Mm, not a fursona, but rather an OC of my girlfrien's that we're hoping to get more art for. Mind, this one was made using a free base that I colored in.

Species: White Tiger
Name: Lily of the Valley(Lilyval for short)
Pronouns: She/her
Gender: Female
Special request: Something cute that includes the heart marking on her chest(It's my girlfriend's favorite feature of her white tiger.)


----------



## Icee_53 (Dec 20, 2021)

I would like if you could make this 



Species: Wolf 
Name: Icee 
Pronouns: He/him 
Gender: Male


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Mm, not a fursona, but rather an OC of my girlfrien's that we're hoping to get more art for. Mind, this one was made using a free base that I colored in.
> 
> Species: White Tiger
> Name: Lily of the Valley(Lilyval for short)
> ...


Alright! Do you want them to be feral or anthro?


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Icee_53 said:


> I would like if you could make this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Anthro or feral?


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 20, 2021)

I would totally love this!

-Your sona's species: EDM inspired rabbit
-Their name: D-Comp
-Their pronouns: They/them/she/her
-Their gender: Sex is female, but not busty.
-Any special requests you have: Meeting your character!
- Reference sheets:


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 20, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Alright! Do you want them to be feral or anthro?


Anthro for sure!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> I would totally love this!
> 
> -Your sona's species: EDM inspired rabbit
> -Their name: D-Comp
> ...


Okay! I love this character so much- I do have one question though before I start. Is the eye red or black?


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Anthro for sure!


Okie-dokie! It will be ready in no time!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Okay! I love this character so much- I do have one question though before I start. Is the eye red or black?


Oh wait nevermind sorry lol!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Punkedsolar said:


> I would totally love this!
> 
> -Your sona's species: EDM inspired rabbit
> -Their name: D-Comp
> ...


Okay so I couldn't resist making this one cute. Her eye was just so adorable to me! It took me about an hour? I'm not sure, I didn't set a timer. I used Medibang Paint on a chromebook so here it is! I hope you like it!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Mm, not a fursona, but rather an OC of my girlfrien's that we're hoping to get more art for. Mind, this one was made using a free base that I colored in.
> 
> Species: White Tiger
> Name: Lily of the Valley(Lilyval for short)
> ...


Oh my gosh..... this was so HARD!!! I didn't think it would be this hard but I've never drawn an anthropomorphic tiger before. The body was hardest I guess, as again, I normally draw feral. I did cheat a little bit and looked at a base, but I didn't copy off of it. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but here you go! I hope you like her:


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2021)

ya still open ?
if yes, I'm kinda thinking of an art trade


----------



## CatCookie (Dec 21, 2021)

- Your sona's species : Shinx
-Their name Cookie
-Their pronouns They/them
-Their gender Non-binary
-Any special requests you have (Art style, pose, etc) : they are chonky, keep that lol


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ya still open ?
> if yes, I'm kinda thinking of an art trade


Yep! I'm still open!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Yep! I'm still open!


alrighty then
if ya can draw my guy, then in return, a weapon design of your choice too !
here he is

- Species : elephant-scorpion taur
- Name : Jin
- Pronoun : he/him
- Gender : male (duh)
- Special requests : he always wears a yellow ribbon on his tail


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 21, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> alrighty then
> if ya can draw my guy, then in return, a weapon design of your choice too !
> here he is
> 
> ...


Holy Balls!! That's AWESOME! I dunno if I can make it that good, but I can try.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 21, 2021)

CatCookie said:


> - Your sona's species : Shinx
> -Their name Cookie
> -Their pronouns They/them
> -Their gender Non-binary
> -Any special requests you have (Art style, pose, etc) : they are chonky, keep that lol


Well, I tried my best to make them chonky. I think they could be a bit more chubby but I think it's alright-


----------



## CatCookie (Dec 21, 2021)

aww it's cute!
thanks for the drawing


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 21, 2021)

Icee_53 said:


> I would like if you could make this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here:


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Holy Balls!! That's AWESOME! I dunno if I can make it that good, but I can try.


just give it your best shot, hehe
in return, here're my samples on weapon designs, if you wanna trade : https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/steelite/folder/969274/Weapons


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> just give it your best shot, hehe
> in return, here're my samples on weapon designs, if you wanna trade : https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/steelite/folder/969274/Weapons


Hey quick question. Is that a gauntlet on his hand?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Hey quick question. Is that a gauntlet on his hand?


Yeah it is, but not needed in the pic.
My specific requests are : he always wears a ribbon on his tail, and he has two kangaroo-like pouches on his bellies (one on his upper torso and another on his lower body).
Oh and, do you mind if I also wanna ask that you  draw him... as _THICC_ as this ?




Everything else, feel free to do it your style.
If you don't feel like it, no problem, just asking


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Yeah it is, but not needed in the pic.
> My specific requests are : he always wears a ribbon on his tail, and he has two kangaroo-like pouches on his bellies (one on his upper torso and another on his lower body).
> Oh and, do you mind if I also wanna ask that you  draw him... as _THICC_ as this ?
> 
> ...


Okay so I know that one leg looks odd but I'm not great with body positioning and forgot that he has an extra pair of limbs. This is obviously just the first sketch, but is it okay? I tried to keep him as badazz as I could. 



If you're wondering about the weapon, it will be drawn after I get his body done.


----------



## tamara590 (Dec 22, 2021)

I know youre closed for now, But ill throw my hat in the ring for future openings^^
Your sona's species: Folf
Their name: Kiran
Their pronouns: He/Him
Their genderL Male
Any special requests you have (Art style, pose, etc); Artistic freedom^^
Ref SFW: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/36500432/


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Okay so I know that one leg looks odd but I'm not great with body positioning and forgot that he has an extra pair of limbs. This is obviously just the first sketch, but is it okay? I tried to keep him as badazz as I could.
> View attachment 124748
> If you're wondering about the weapon, it will be drawn after I get his body done.


I didn't think you'd draw the weapon too. No complaints from me though, have at it all ya like !
You got the trunk, tail and ribbon correct there 
As for the rest... I can't really say for sure in this first sketch yet. But I'm sure it'd look great.
Are you drawing him flexing muscles ? Hehe.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 22, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I didn't think you'd draw the weapon too. No complaints from me though, have at it all ya like !
> You got the trunk, tail and ribbon correct there
> As for the rest... I can't really say for sure in this first sketch yet. But I'm sure it'd look great.
> Are you drawing him flexing muscles ? Hehe.


I am! ^w^ However as far as the first sketch goes, that's pretty much how it will look but with some color and cleaner lines. Oh and the weapon of course. It will be in the arm he's flexing lol


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 23, 2021)

Aww, I love my image, thankyou so much!  Awesome   I'm so happy!


----------

